# Twin Face



## music6000 (Jan 23, 2020)

A Cool 2 in 1 Fuzz Face Pedal!
Mods : Stereo Input Jack & Battery.
            PedalPCB PedalBlock Tone Control with Alpha 12mm Pot.
Increased R3 & R7 Resistors - 470R to 1K as suggested by Chuck D. Bones to compensate Volume loss.
            ASY36S PNP Transistor - PNP1- hfe 74, PNP2 - hfe 134.
Both Sides are tuned by Ear as 4.5v & - 4.5v is not for me!
The tops of the Transistors are just Permanent Marker for some Colour.

Thanks Mr. PedalPCB for Tone Control Resistor & Cap values.


----------



## dawson (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice wiring job- I bet it sounds great!


----------



## Barry (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks great and clever wiring!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 24, 2020)

Nicely done, beautiful inside & out.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 8, 2020)

Having lived with the pedal a while now, is the tone pot something you would recommend?


----------



## music6000 (May 8, 2020)

It's based on the Big Muff Tone stack so it does what a typical tone control does. 
I believe it's a worthwhile addition.
Here is a more detailed layout of the mod:





						Twin Face - PedalPCB PedalBlock Tone Control Mod
					

Level (Volume) B100K Pot Lug 3 is removed from Twin Face PCB - 220nF Capacitor connects between Lug 3 & OUT Pad of Tone Control PCB. Tone Control PCB - Connect wire from IN Pad to Twin Face Level Pot Pad 3.  I used a Alpha 12mm because of the 4PDT Toggle switch hence the splayed out PCB Pins. I...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 8, 2020)

Beautiful


----------

